# This is a call to hunting ladies.............



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

My STBH and I are working very hard on establishing a rifle range/hunt club/rifle club in NSW, Australia. One of the main aims of this club is to encourage disabled/young/female shooters. My main involvement in the club will be to promote female and disability shooters. I'm looking for feedback about the needs and likes/dislikes of both of these types of shooters. I'm 45 female and disabled, I don't have a problem with my membership but worry about encouraging other women and disabled members. Would love some feedback about YOUR situation or a close friend relative and how they feel about hunting/harvesting/sporting..... within the shooting community.... I'm looking for personal insight, not political, so nationality etc is not as important as outlook as a woman and your physical limitations........


----------

